# Anyone has experience with Glassurit Scratch Resistant Clear Coat?



## scoutfai (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a family car to be re-painted on its entire exterior surfaces soon. I am thinking to get the hardest possible clear coat for better scratch resistant protection (because the car is not taken care by me but by someone else who does not know anything about detailing) and I come across this Glassurit clear coat when I browsing the internet.

Glasurit 923-447 HS Clear scratch-resistant VOC

May I ask does anyone at here has any experience with this kind of clear coat from Glassurit? My main puzzles are:

1) Can I put this clear coat on top of a base coat that is not made by Glassurit? This is because the car OEM base coat is not Glassurit but Alesco Kansai (a Japan brand), so I am thinking to maintain the color from OEM. Dupont made the same color though, I might be able to switch to Dupont if Glassurit plays better with Dupont. But I am not sure whether this kind of "mix-brand" practice is recommended in paint shop.

2) Will this kind of clear coat make detailing process a nightmare to amateur? Some say if it is really as hard as it claims then I will be facing difficult time to buff it but others say because it is hard then I should not have the need to buff so often and hence ease my maintenance in long run.

3) Is there any other option I have for clear coat with scratch-resistant property? I have heard of PPG Ceramic Clear. Not sure how it performs compare to this Glassurit.

4) Any other concern that I overlook? For instance I have read in here that the PPG Ceramic Clear though form a very hard layer on top of the clear coat but is so thin making it impractical and giving hard time to detailer to buff because once this super thin hard layer on the top is buff out, the rest of the softer clear coat beneath will be expose and vulnerable to damage.

Any input of advises and opinions are highly appreciated.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I used this paint in the early 70's when i used to paint cars for a living. We mainly used it then for repairs to Volvo's.

My recollection was that is was good paint the colour matching was spoton based on the vehicle colour code. And most importantly it stayed up well with minimal sinkage.

At that time there was a product used called blending clear which is very similar to todays clear coat, this was not cured in the oven of course.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We use it at work on Mercedes with scratch resistant clear on them. Its a really good clear to use and is applied just as you would a normal clear. Yes it can be applied over any type of basecoat. 
Polishing wise, yes once dry it is very hard. Our polishing guy at work will flat and polish it the day after its painted, any longer than that a d he says it will polish, but takes alot longer due to it being harder. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention I hope its being done an spraybooth and being baked, as it doesn't air dry very well. There are cheaper versions that say there ceramic laquers, but id be very doubtful if they are. At least with glasurit you know the product your buying is what it says it is, yes it maybe expensive but you pay for what you get.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

do you find theyre any more scratch resistant than normal ?


----------



## scoutfai (Jan 3, 2014)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention I hope its being done an spraybooth and being baked, as it doesn't air dry very well. There are cheaper versions that say there ceramic laquers, but id be very doubtful if they are. At least with glasurit you know the product your buying is what it says it is, yes it maybe expensive but you pay for what you get.


Thanks a lot Andyb0127 for your input.
Does your customer revert to you how well the clear withstand scratch compare to other type of normal HS grade clear coat (but not scratch-resistant)?

BTW the Glassurit link that I put on 1st post, is a harder version HS clear coat from Glassurit right? Because I search Glassurit archive they also have HS clear coat but without the word scratch resistant.


----------



## scoutfai (Jan 3, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> do you find theyre any more scratch resistant than normal ?


Sorry man I have no idea because I haven got the chance to try it yet. Will appreciate if anyone can give some opinions.


----------

